# Need a new term



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

At my current age of 43 it is just weird to refer to someone as my 'boyfriend'. There has got to be a better way to refer to the person you're seeing as an adult than 'boyfriend or girlfriend'. 

The terms wife, husband or fiance' immediately conveys the relationship those people have. We need a better way to refer to those we are dating but not yet to the talking about marriage stage but definitely past the casual dating stage.

Has anyone come up with anything?


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

TxMex said:


> At my current age of 43 it is just weird to refer to someone as my 'boyfriend'. There has got to be a better way to refer to the person you're seeing as an adult than 'boyfriend or girlfriend'.
> 
> The terms wife, husband or fiance' immediately conveys the relationship those people have. We need a better way to refer to those we are dating but not yet to the talking about marriage stage but definitely past the casual dating stage.
> 
> Has anyone come up with anything?


No. We're stuck as perpetual teenagers!

I don't like the clinical Significant Other, Sweethearts is good except maybe I need to wear pink all the time. We are left with silly terms of endearment or cold hard truths which we may not know or don't wish to share with the world.

Don't get me wrong. Being old, and in love like silly teenagers is awesome. Probably entertaining to everyone who sees us. I'll take BF and GF until the better word is spoken, because I didn't like not being BF and GF.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Man friend, Lady friend, my man, my lady, I don't have a problem with boy friend or girl friend myself. You can always say you are happily unmarried.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Of course we can always refer to people by name without having to explain or define our relationship. Say it with a smile!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Kinda funny it bothers the girls, oops, women more than it bothers the guys.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

When the feeling is mutual that you are solidifying a bond - my man,

Until then - my friend.


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

I say 'my friend', but I suspect he might say 'that weird lady'  But I don't care so long as he says 'good lookin' or 'darlin' when he's talking to me.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

Jaclynne said:


> I say 'my friend', but I suspect he might say 'that weird lady'  But I don't care so long as he says 'good lookin' or 'darlin' when he's talking to me.


So YOU are that Fine, weird Lady Buddy was raving about!


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

How about my companion?


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

When I find one, I'm gonna potty on him to mark my territory and call him my hottie.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Not everything needs a label


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

viggie said:


> When I find one, I'm gonna potty on him to mark my territory and call him my hottie.


My Hottie, on whom I pottied:

Get too close, and you'll be shottied.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

We need a new term. Isnt that what all in the Senate and Congress are saying? lol


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

viggie said:


> When I find one, I'm gonna potty on him to mark my territory and call him my hottie.


I imagine they have dating sites for that kind of fetish...:spinsmiley:


----------



## lazyBum (Feb 27, 2012)

viggie said:


> When I find one, I'm gonna potty on him to mark my territory and call him my hottie.


So that's why my first girlfriend peed on me during our third date.


----------



## lazyBum (Feb 27, 2012)

How about lover?


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

If in Europe it would most certainly be, "my lover (insert name)".

I'd likely be fine with whatever name a lady wanted to call me but please don't lift your leg on me and then kick up grass all over the place!! LOL

May I suggest that you mark your territory with an obvious personal item left at my residence, hold my hand when in public, meet my friends, girlie up my house if you need, (shop is off limits to girlie up, you may use my tools but don't paint them pink) but please, please don't mark me with umm .... well.... just don't do that to mark me.


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

I used to think it felt sort of juvenile to refer to the guy as my boyfriend too, once upon a time. Wish I had THOSE problems now! I don't think I'd care about that anymore.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Viggie, it's all your fault that I can't get this out of my head now! :teehee:

[YOUTUBE]ArNz8U7tgU4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## BadFordRanger (Apr 26, 2014)

How about your stud muffin? 
I still haven't figured that one out yet.
That was a joke between my wife and one of her friends that I never got the inside on. 
But it worked for me. 

Ranger


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Im sure glad a gal didn't do that while she was setting on my/er me. lol


----------



## lazyBum (Feb 27, 2012)

I can think of a lot of better words than what women call me, lol.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

TxMex said:


> At my current age of 43 it is just weird to refer to someone as my 'boyfriend'. There has got to be a better way to refer to the person you're seeing as an adult than 'boyfriend or girlfriend'.
> 
> The terms wife, husband or fiance' immediately conveys the relationship those people have. We need a better way to refer to those we are dating but not yet to the talking about marriage stage but definitely past the casual dating stage.
> 
> Has anyone come up with anything?


The terms "boyfriend" and "girlfriend" are not intended to reference the age era of the individuals participating in the relationship as much as they are used to indicate the level of development of the relationship by society.

I know a woman in her 80s who has a 78 year old boyfriend and if either is asked when they are getting married, both will say they are happy to just be steady dating .


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Maybe going back to the high school "going steady" type of comment might be the new old fashion? Or, my Lady, or my Gent.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

In the south I suppose I could say 'my beau'. Wonder if any of the younger generation would be familiar with that term. 

Some good suggestions y'all!


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

On a lighter note, and in jest, one of my Friends, always referred to his girlfriends-as his 'hostage'*?


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

The Hippies would refer to someone as "My Man" or "My Woman", but that slang did not last too long. I don't know why. 

Beau, lover, and boyfriend: of the three terms only boyfriend is still used! I don't know why.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Terri said:


> The Hippies would refer to someone as "My Man" or "My Woman", but that slang did not last too long. I don't know why.
> 
> Beau, lover, and boyfriend: of the three terms only boyfriend is still used! I don't know why.


I mentioned this thread topic to GF this morning when we met for breakfast and asked her if it bothered her that I still called her my steady girlfriend since neither of us wants to risk ruining a good relationship by getting married again or could stand living together full time should I do like an old hippie and refer to her as my "old lady".

She said if I called her my old lady , she would be calling me her late steady boyfriend if the sheriff let her out of jail to attend my funeral :rotfl:


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

AngieM2 said:


> Maybe going back to the high school "going steady" type of comment might be the new old fashion? Or, my Lady, or my Gent.


I am dating a man, have been for a few years that introduces me as his lady. At first I really wasn't't sure how I felt about it, but soon I realized that was the way he felt, really like it.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

My mom refers to her BF has her "sweetie." Or there's always the term "partner".


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Shrek said:


> I mentioned this thread topic to GF this morning when we met for breakfast and asked her if it bothered her that I still called her my steady girlfriend since neither of us wants to risk ruining a good relationship by getting married again or could stand living together full time should I do like an old hippie and refer to her as my "old lady".
> 
> She said if I called her my old lady , she would be calling me her late steady boyfriend if the sheriff let her out of jail to attend my funeral :rotfl:



I don't think "old lady" is a hippy term, more like a biker thing. I dislike the use of it.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

oneraddad said:


> I don't think "old lady" is a hippy term, more like a biker thing. I dislike the use of it.


I don't like it either! My ex referred to me that way once...he didn't again! :bash:


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

My guy is always good...as is my girl/gal. (some women don't like to be called girl)

Mon


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

"Main Squeeze",,,??

:heh:


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

I am realizing that is has been a while since I have dated and I have no plans to date in the future. But if I were to date, I would think I would call him my guy maybe??? I have no idea? That is a good question and one I am going to have to think about while I am supposed to be sleeping.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I like "Hammer".


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

How about companion?


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

I have heard so many that are of a demeaning nature that the good ones elude me. But in person one on one I think often pet names are sometimes the norm. 

In public, i would introduce and refer to her by using her name. This is ______. Let em wonder just how close we are?? LOL That would be obvious in so many ways to anyone looking @ opening doors, eye contact, holding hands, my hand on the curve of her back to usher into the room, helping her into her chair, listening to her instead of looking around the restaurant. 

No name needed for that, its universally understood that this man is paying alot of attention this lady. :rock:


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

I don't mind "My Old Lady" too much. I *am* old, and I *am* a Lady. Just as long as I'm the ONLY "Old Lady". As for my man, that's how I'd refer to him; as "My Man".


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

nehimama said:


> I don't mind "My Old Lady" too much. I *am* old, and I *am* a Lady. Just as long as I'm the ONLY "Old Lady". As for my man, that's how I'd refer to him; as "My Man".


Seems like I remember you referring to one, as your "Man Thing"


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

LOL; you girls "old ladies" "broads", "chicks", "wimmin", and worse. What on earth is wrong with "sweetheart", "lover", "lady friend" or best of all, "wife"? 

You remind me of a woman, the best secretary I've ever known, who reported that her husband called her his "main squeeze". Her reply was that she had better be his ONLY squeeze. They later divorced, so I suspect that she was only his main squeeze.

Now, it has been reported that men call their wives and sweethearts "Honey", "Sugar", "Sweetheart" and such so that they don't make any mistakes. I highly recommend that practice for young men. Women don't seem to mind and it becomes a life-long habit. It is awkward for a widower to wake and call for a wife who has been gone a while. 

On the other hand, the pet names should be socially acceptable. I once heard a man use a pet name that was obviously a pillow-talk name. He said it with an affectionate tone, but it was not at all what a woman should be called in public.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

L.A. said:


> Seems like I remember you referring to one, as your "Man Thing"


*giggle* I like that one, too! :grin:


----------



## lazyBum (Feb 27, 2012)

My friend called his girlfriend Rocky for a while. After he made her mad enough to punch his tooth out. LOL


----------



## Buffy in Dallas (May 10, 2002)

"Boy Toy?" :grin:


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

Oxankle said:


> LOL; you girls "old ladies" "broads", "chicks", "wimmin", and worse. What on earth is wrong with "sweetheart", "lover", "lady friend" or best of all, "wife"?


 I don't think anything is wrong with any of those terms, as long as both people involved are comfortable with it. 

But the problem is, there is really no term for two older people who are in a romantic relationship. "Girlfriend" and "boyfriend" seem so... high school. So does "main squeeze" or "sweetheart". As well, these terms have a temporary feel about them. When you have a committed, long-term romantic relationship but aren't married or engaged (for whatever reason), there doesn't seem to be a fitting term. I've tried "partner" and "companion", but both seemed kind of weird. "Lover" is a little risquÃ©, and "friend" makes it sound platonic. "Old man" and "old lady" sound bikerish, and "significant other" sounds so clinical.

I never did find a satisfactory term. Heck, that's half the reason I got married... so I could figure out what to call that guy whom I live with, love, and am committed to! 



> Now, it has been reported that men call their wives and sweethearts "Honey", "Sugar", "Sweetheart" and such so that they don't make any mistakes. I highly recommend that practice for young men. Women don't seem to mind and it becomes a life-long habit. It is awkward for a widower to wake and call for a wife who has been gone a while.


 Ooh, I hadn't thought of that, but you're right! Good point, Ox. It goes for both men and women. My husband and I call each other "honey", and come to think of it, we rarely call each other by our actual names. Smart.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

Numb refers to me as his floozy. 

I like it.


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

^^^^^In response to that^^^

I could see myself being referred to as someone's "tool" and that may actually be accurate in a sort of way on multiple levels. I honestly would not think badly of it, however, I the terms under which I would accept a pet name like that would not have negative connotations associated with it. but I can not imagine that name would ever be socially acceptable.


----------

